# Winter - Heated Bird Bath



## NJL59 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi again everyone.
Last year I purchased a heated Bird bath. I figured it would be a good compliment to Suit and seed I put out. My question is what do you do about the algae and stuff growing in it? Is there an additive for the water? I change the water every day or two but it does not help.
Any suggestions?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

NJL59 said:


> Hi again everyone.
> Last year I purchased a heated Bird bath. I figured it would be a good compliment to Suit and seed I put out. My question is what do you do about the algae and stuff growing in it? Is there an additive for the water? I change the water every day or two but it does not help.
> Any suggestions?


You don't want to add anything to the water. Anything you add to control algae would not be good for the birds. Instead, once a week when you change the water, thoroughly clean the bottom of the birdbath using a 1:10 solution of bleach. Although this won't completely stop algae, it will minimize it. Don't worry too much about the algae. Although it is unsightly, it is not harmful to the birds.


----------



## NJL59 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------

